# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > سوال: کمک برای آنالیز های آنتی دیباگ یه برنامه

## maarek

سلام،
خیلی اتفاقی با یه برنامه رو به رو شدم که متد های آنتی دیباگ جالبی داره  البته به نظرم اینطور آمد (من مبتدی هستم) از دوستان میخوام اگه وقت دارن  یه نگاهی به برنامه بکنن و اگه زحمت بکشن متد های آنتی دیباگشو دور بزنن و  یه آموزش درست کنن جالب میشه و کمک بزرگی میکنن...

لینک برنامه :

http://www.keyboard-and-mouse-sharing.com/download.php

----------


## Securebit

اگر پلاگین StrongOD در OllyDBG استفاده کنید احتمالا آنتی دیباگ رو دور خواهد زد.

----------


## maarek

شما برنامه چک کردید یا حدس میزنید ؟
چون تا جایی که من پیشرفتم از TLS Callback استفاده میکنه قبل از اجرا یه ترید درست میکنه و ...

----------


## Securebit

الان دانلود کردم هیچ آنتی دیباگی که در روند دیباگ مشکل ایجاد کند ندیدم OS: Win XP SP3 Debugger: OllyDBG 2 without plugin اگر ممکن هست بیشتر توضیح بدید.

----------


## maarek

من از 2 تا ورژن olly استفاده کردم snd و ice توی هرکدوم وقتی برنامه تحت دیباگر اجرا میشه میافته توی یه حلقه لوپ بی نهایت...

البته شاید وقتی این مراحل اتفاق میافته که برنامه تشخیص میده که داخل ماشین مجازی اجرا شده... (در اصل میخواستم چک کنم ببینم چطوری متوجه ماشین مجازی میشه که برخوردم به این مشکل)

----------

